# Teeth issue?



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello. So, I went to check on Toby's teeth this morning and noticed that he had basically two rows of teeth on the top. Will the baby teeth fall out or do I need to talk to the vet about removing them? He is already neutered so it would require a whole new procedure? He is 7 months old. He chews bones regularly and seems to still be teething quite a bit. I'm concerned. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If they dont' come out on their own, they will need to be pulled. Most vets pull baby teeth at the neuter so they don't have to be under anesthesia twice.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

He's already been neutered... At what age should I consider them "retained" instead of him just losing them later than normal? My other Chi never had this issue, so I am sort of confused.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You can give it a few more months, but chi's notoriously have bad teeth. If it were me, I'd want those baby teeth out so the adult teeth can be firmly rooted without interference.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks Tracy! I will talk to my vet about it tomorrow when I go to get his flea preventative.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Axle didn't lose his baby teeth until he was between 7 and 8 months (Chloe was losing hers at the exact same time but she's 2 months younger) so there is still time for them to come out naturally. He still has his bottom 2 baby canines though, I'm giving them until he turns 1 in 2 months time and if they're not out I will have them pulled (poor baby).


----------

